
I'm calling it: Social networking is over - nreece
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3062925/social-media/im-calling-it-social-networking-is-over.html
======
cptskippy
_Reddit was a social bookmarking site_

I'm trying to wrap my head around that. How has Reddit ever been anything more
than a link aggregator?

~~~
qbrass
Social bookmarking site just means aggregator with a comments section.

~~~
cptskippy
Bookmarking to me implies a sort of persistence that one can go back to.
Reddit is an ever changing stream with the page changing at each refresh.

That's like calling a raging river a Boat Parking Lot.

------
shas3
All the classic mistakes of forecasting (like Jim Cramer on TV): 0\. Doesn't
assign probabilities to the prediction. 1\. Doesn't consider alternative
scenarios. 2\. Doesn't allow for the possibility that he could be wrong.

